

It’s time to stop blaming Internet Explorer  - envex
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/07/11/its-time-to-stop-blaming-internet-explorer/

======
mnicole
Whether it's IE, FF3.6 or whomever else, I'll blame them for stifling my
creativity and ability to make things work and look good in a timeframe that
doesn't make me pull my hair out. Telling us that we're not meant to work in
web if we can't handle these things is a weak argument; I expect a bit of pull
and tug in any line of work, and I'll gladly do it, but when the time spent
troubleshooting for older/inconsistent browsers is so detrimental to a team's
ability to meet deadlines time and time again that you have to hire people
specifically for it instead of using that money to innovate elsewhere,
something's amiss.

I can only assume how many developers there are at Yahoo!, no less redundant
roles and people that have been debugging these issues for a decade+ and know
the problems they'll run into like the back of their hand. Smaller agencies
and development teams don't have those people to rely on and they shouldn't
have to.

------
enraged_camel
"What makes the web beautiful is precisely that there are multiple browsers
and, if you build things correctly, your sites and applications work in them
all."

I work for a company that develops web applications, and I can tell you that
the above statement is absolute hogwash. It's a major PITA to implement
features such that the user experience is uniform and consistent across all
major browsers. In a lot of cases we have had to decide against implementing
certain features because they required technologies that were available only
in browser X (and X almost always turns out to be Chrome or Firefox).

This is not good for the web, and it does not make the web "beautiful." It's
basically fragmentation.

~~~
astrodust
Exactly. If you build things correctly it does not work. If you build things
_precisely_ incorrectly, it works well.

